
Microsoft Doloto: Download Time Optimizer - nreece
http://research.microsoft.com/projects/doloto/
======
ComputerGuru
Microsoft Research has some brilliant developers that make some real-nifty
stuff (despite what you may think about the rest of the company). For
instance, a while back they had a tool that could be used to connect a single
wi-fi card to multiple wi-fi networks simultaneously, reviewed here:
[http://neosmart.net/blog/2006/multiple-wireless-networks-
wit...](http://neosmart.net/blog/2006/multiple-wireless-networks-with-one-wi-
fi-card/)

